# Turquoise grass



## M311att (May 22, 2017)

Does anyone else have patches of turquoise Bermuda? It doesn't bother me. In fact I think I may want my whole lawn to be turquoise.


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

I can't see colors real well but when I was trying to kill off the common bermuda in my back yard I had a blue green, almost like a mutation or something that was very glyphosate resistant that kept coming back. Grew real low to the ground and in bunches. Was a slightly different color than the rest of the Bermuda.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

@Bunnysarefat that sort of looks like annual bluegrass to me. Did you spray it with anything?

There are glyphosate resistant versions.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> @Bunnysarefat that sort of looks like annual bluegrass to me. Did you spray it with anything?
> 
> There are glyphosate resistant versions.


That isn't poa, but I'm not sure it's bermuda either. @M311att there are a few cultivars that are very blue-green. Celebration and U3 both look turquoise to me.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Spammage said:



> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> > @Bunnysarefat that sort of looks like annual bluegrass to me. Did you spray it with anything?
> ...


Yeah I started looking more at the leaf pattern, which doesn't look like poa but there also aren't any stolons in the photo which generally eliminates Bermuda.


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

@Movingshrub no I'm positive it was bermuda. Here's another one I didn't photo until I sprayed it with some blue dye mixed in. Wanted to just catalog how crazy it's growth pattern was in open dirt it was so bunched up, just in case I needed to talk about it a year later on the internet lol.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

@Bunnysarefat got it. That photo shows a stoloniferous plant while it looked bunch-like in the first photo. Did it come back after you burned it? Did you try anything aside from glyphosate? Consider extorting Connor Ward by threatening to plant it in his yard?


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

No it didn't come back but it put up a hell of a fight. Wouldn't be surprised to see it again someday. My neighbor was aware of it too when I referneced it, which was weird. No, only did glyphosate.

Very interested to see pictures of this grass you speak of @M311att. We all know the first bermuda hybrids were discovered by accident so maybe TLF will be credited with the next breakthrough.


----------



## M311att (May 22, 2017)

Ok. I'll have to get a close-up


----------



## marshtj (Apr 9, 2018)

Possibly Nimblewill. I've dealt with it for years in my yard, until I discovered Tenacity. Everyone said it was bermuda or some variant


----------



## TC2 (Sep 15, 2017)

Worth noting that glyphosate can be used as a PGR.


----------



## M311att (May 22, 2017)




----------



## HungrySoutherner (May 29, 2018)

I've got the same situation growing in my yard. I thought it was old common Bermuda trying to creep into my yard but the color is so off and the leaf is longer. It's got to be a weed and I'm not sure how to get rid of it without killing my tif419 that I've been working so hard to bring back after a poor sod job


----------



## nt5000 (Jun 13, 2018)

M311att said:


>


Did you ever find out what this was? What did you do?


----------



## HungrySoutherner (May 29, 2018)

Yeah it's nimblewill . I've been hitting it with a simazine + tenacity combo that is safe for my Bermuda but killing the nimblewill


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Bunnysarefat said:


> I can't see colors real well but when I was trying to kill off the common bermuda in my back yard I had a blue green, almost like a mutation or something that was very glyphosate resistant that kept coming back. Grew real low to the ground and in bunches. Was a slightly different color than the rest of the Bermuda.


Digging this up from the dead. I read today about a cultivar of bermuda I'd never heard of today; ormond.

https://www.homestratosphere.com/types-of-bermuda-grass/#Ormond_Bermuda_Grass

This description got my attention, "Ormond Bermuda is quite different from the rest in the sense that its thin small leaves have a tint of bluish hues." I wonder if that's what you had pop up.


----------

